# Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000

## alex00

Hi,

möchte mir demnächt eine Webcam zulegen und dachte an folgendes Modell:

Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000

Habe im Netz gesucht und auch generell gefunden, dass das Ding laufen sollte. Jetzt wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob es jemanden mit der Cam gibt und wie eure Erfahrung aussieht?

Danke

----------

## ConiKost

Hab die Cam hier.

Läuft bei mir auf Anhieb mit video-uvc Treibern.

Sehr gute Qualität.Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Mar 18, 2008 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex00

Ok danke. Kannst du ein wenig mehr über die Konfiguration sagen. Ist der Treiber im Portage? Woher hast du ihn, Version,....usw.

Funktioniert auch das interne Mikrophon?

Danke

----------

## ConiKost

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ok danke. Kannst du ein wenig mehr über die Konfiguration sagen. Ist der Treiber im Portage? Woher hast du ihn, Version,....usw.
> 
> Funktioniert auch das interne Mikrophon?
> 
> Danke

 

Hi Alex,

Ich nutze Gentoo komplett im ~x86 Tree.

Als Treiber habe ich media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre173 installiert. Damit wird direkt die Cam durch ein modprobe erkannt und es wird ein /dev/video0 device angelegt.

Mit Ekiga und dem V4L2 Plugin rennt die Cam dann direkt Out-of-the-Box. Keine weiteren Einstellungen Notwendig.

Das Internet Micro habe ich nicht ausprobiert und kann daher nichts dazu sagen. (Aus Errinerung, unter Windows wurde das als USB Standard Micro gefunden)

[EDIT]

Google sagt: "Das integrierte Mirofon funktioniert bei mir seit Kernel 2.6.23.12"

----------

## alex00

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Ok danke. Kannst du ein wenig mehr über die Konfiguration sagen. Ist der Treiber im Portage? Woher hast du ihn, Version,....usw.
> 
> Funktioniert auch das interne Mikrophon?
> 
> Danke 
> ...

 

Danke für die Info...aber was soll bitte 2.6.23.12 sein...dachte da ist man erst bei r9.

----------

## firefly

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*    *alex00 wrote:*   Ok danke. Kannst du ein wenig mehr über die Konfiguration sagen. Ist der Treiber im Portage? Woher hast du ihn, Version,....usw.
> 
> Funktioniert auch das interne Mikrophon?
> 
> Danke 
> ...

 

öhm die -r9 ist die 9 revision des ebuilds und nicht des kernels als solches  :Wink: . Für den 2.6.23 wurden in sehr kurzer zeit mal 3-4 neue versionen rausgebracht und da haben die maintainer der gentoo-sourcen diese in einem ebuild zusammengefasst, anstatt für jedes neue release ein eigenes ebuild zu erstellen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm,

also ich habe eine Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 (ID 046d:08ce), die immer mal wieder will und ann mal wieder nicht. Mit Ekiga war das Ergebnis bisher immer am besten, mit kopete 3.5.8 ist das Bild erst nach starker Änderung der Regler gut.

Ich habe heute mal das neue Skype (V2) ausprobiert, da klappt alles auf Anhieb und in super Qualität.

Es gibt noch media-video/luvcview, mit dem bekommt man auch ein Bild und kann viel rumspielen.

Manchmal klappt gar nichts mehr, dann entlade ich das Modul und lage es neu (mit Erfolg).

----------

## ConiKost

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> also ich habe eine Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 (ID 046d:08ce), die immer mal wieder will und ann mal wieder nicht. Mit Ekiga war das Ergebnis bisher immer am besten, mit kopete 3.5.8 ist das Bild erst nach starker Änderung der Regler gut.
> 
> Ich habe heute mal das neue Skype (V2) ausprobiert, da klappt alles auf Anhieb und in super Qualität.
> ...

 

Die 5000er hat auch Probleme mit der Firmware, so stehts zumindest auf der Homepage von linux-uvc ...

"First and second generation Logitech webcams suffer from firmware bug which make the camera somehow unstable"

Für die 9000er trifft das nicht zu.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hab die Cam hier.
> 
> Läuft bei mir auf Anhieb mit video-uvc Treibern.
> 
> Sehr gute Qualität.

 

++

läuft sowohl unter ubuntu als auch gentoo sehr gut   :Smile:  (mit skype, x86 & amd64 / x86_64)

----------

## NightDragon

Gibts bei der Webcam eigentlich mehrere HW-Revisionen?

Ich würd sie mir gern zulegen, aber nur dann, wenn ich beim Kauf nicht "einfahre".

----------

## alex00

Habe sie jetzt gekauft und es geht wunderbar. Ich glaube nicht dass es verschiedene Versionen gibt.

----------

